# Balistics vs Stab Vest



## RedneckDaveAb (29 Jan 2008)

I hope this topic isn't too far off topic. So far I haven't found anyone who can answer my question???

Can a ballistics (bullet resistant) vest also serve as a "stab vest" (to prevent knifings)???? 

Or do I have to choose from either?

Your comments please

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Jan 2008)

> Can a ballistics (bullet resistant) vest also serve as a "stab vest" (to prevent knifings)?



Why? Plan on getting stabbed?



> Or do I have to choose from either?



In what capacity are you talking?


----------



## RedneckDaveAb (29 Jan 2008)

I work as a "door host" at a local bar. These are two things which are an "occupational hazards" and quite frankly I don't want to have an organ transplant or possibly worse. Hey who better to know about this stuff than people who work with weapons?

I am wondering if I have to choose between which hazard or if a ballistics vest will be adequate for both???


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jan 2008)

Your best source of information may be the manufacturers of the vests you are considering.


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Jan 2008)

Depends on your threat. You want to look at soft-armour, and possibly stab-resistant clothing.

look here:

http://www.bulletproofme.com/Stab-Resistance-Levels.shtml

A ballistic vest probably wouldn't help so much against knives.


----------



## RedneckDaveAb (29 Jan 2008)

Michael, very good point!

Thank you!


----------



## Old Ranger (30 Jan 2008)

It also depends on the knife or an ice pic.

A ballistic vest might not stop a direct stab, but if your able to turn an get the blade caught up enough to get your hands on the knife. you increase your chances of survival.  I've always worn ballistic when working security. Your greatest tool is common sence and developing your security staff into a thinking one. Better to have your establishment with the reputation of talking people out of the place rather than bouncing them out. "Relaxe and you won't get hurt" usually gets through to the individual you just bear hugged out of an altercation. When they relaxe, calmly walk them out, but keep control of them.

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## MG34 (30 Jan 2008)

No ballistic vest is made to be stab proof  by design. Stab proof inserts can be added, or you can specificially request a ballistic vest with a stab proof layer.


----------



## Kilroy (9 Feb 2008)

Would a balistic vest atleast slow down the knife? Would the knife get stuck at all?? I have no idea on this, which is why I am asking. i would think that a vest would make repeated stabbings harder????? Am I wrong??


----------



## Old Ranger (11 Feb 2008)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> It also depends on the knife or an ice pic.
> 
> A ballistic vest might not stop a direct stab, but if your able to turn an get the blade caught up enough to get your hands on the knife. you increase your chances of survival.



Does that answer your question?


----------



## medaid (11 Feb 2008)

There are two main types of vests or body armour available for purchase out there.

1. Ballistics Vest (Fragmentation, Rounds etc etc)

2. Stab/Puncture Resistant Vest (Knife, needle, etc etc)

Depending on your needs and situation you may want to look at different types of vests. For example Mil/LE utilize Ballistic Vests as this is their main threat most often then not. However, even in this category there are main differences between the different levels of stopping power or resistancey to certain projectiles. One standard currently being employed is the NIJ levels. 

Often many LE vests would have trauma plate inserts which lessens the effects of trauma on the human body or they can have stab resistant plates inserted as well. Other plates are available with different standards rated by NIJ. Common plates are frag plates, rifle plates or other varying things.

Now stab/puncture resistant vests are what most Ambulance service or bouncer or correctional officers utilize as their likely hood of being stabbed via knives, blades and other pointy objects are higher. The stab resistant vest is just that, resistant, it does not guarantee that nothing will penetrate. 

For more info search google for NIJ body armour standards.


----------



## COBRA-6 (11 Feb 2008)

To add more confusion, an icepick/prison shiv vest is not the same as a blade vest. 

I had a conversation with a BAE Systems armour rep recently at a trade show and he had both models on display, along with the standard testing blades. The ice pick vest was very thin and light, much thinner than the FPV vest in the CF armour (obviously). To add protection from blade attack a layer of chain mail like they use in butcher gloves is added. Both of these protection layers can be combined with ballistic layers as needed.


----------



## Steve_Rogers (26 Feb 2008)

You're a door host. Plan on getting shot, soldier? I doubt it. Wear the knife vest, no body is going to be throwing a grenade at you any time soon!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Feb 2008)

I will tell you what Steve, when you get some reall world experience in these subject then comment. Otherwise I forsee a short stay here.


----------



## Old Ranger (27 Feb 2008)

Steve_Rogers said:
			
		

> You're a door host. Plan on getting shot, soldier? I doubt it. Wear the knife vest, no body is going to be throwing a grenade at you any time soon!



Funny, I had more issues with guns than knives working Door.
Bye the bye, no one plans on getting shot, just prudence incade you do.
What does a grenade have to do with the price of beer?

Ben


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Mar 2008)

Steve,
Whats with all these 'soldier' and commando comments in your posts??


----------



## Yrys (8 Mar 2008)

I would say ...

 Steve_Rogers



> Âge:  	18



... age !


----------



## dan005e (9 Mar 2008)

Also I think he reads too many comics.

Steve Rogers = Captain America.

Wait, maybe I read too many comics if i knew that  ;D


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (16 Mar 2008)

dan005e said:
			
		

> Wait, maybe I read too many comics if i knew that  ;D



Probably...


----------



## medaid (16 Mar 2008)

If any one has stab vest panels in good condition i.e never been stabbed, please PM me with a price and where I could get one if you're not selling yours.


----------



## Old Ranger (16 Mar 2008)

Sometimes your local Constabulary might donate a used one.


----------

